# Some pictures from Santa



## MJ Preston (Dec 27, 2011)

The kids bought me a Canon Rebel T3 for Christmas and I've been playing around with it. I'm no expert, but I'm having fun just the same.

Here's a few pictures.







This is a shot I took on my deck. The mirror hanging on the fence reflects the color version.






I stumbled across this old relic the other day.






This is my best Pal Dexter who hates my new camera.






A spooky old Chicken Hut on the way to Niagara Falls.






There are a lot of broken down structures which offer all sorts of shadows.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 27, 2011)

Those are very nice shots Mark. Photography is something I've always wanted to try too.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like you are having more fun photoshopping, love the accentuated rust of the old car and the colour in the mirror of the first picture. Incidentally, the mannikin between the car and the drum could be a valuable antique Point-of-Sale piece. I always find B&W photographs far more atmospheric than colour - I was listening to a talk by David Bailey, who said that was because in B&W we would look first at the image, whereas we would initially see the colour of a colour-print.

Didn't pass through Niagra on the Lake on your way? My favourite place in Canada, great tea shop, has Cornish Clotted Cream flown in weekly!


Gumby - Don't understand "_Photography is something I've always wanted to try too_" You pick up a camera, point and shoot - but first you have to get up off your a**e... Nowadays you don't _have_ to do all the darkroom bit, though for lasting images the old-fashioned prints will last longer, they don't suffer from accidental deletion and hard-disc crashes.


----------



## MJ Preston (Dec 28, 2011)

Bloggs - I live not far from Niagara on the Lake. It is one of the sweeter spots in Southern Ontario. I try to get down there in the summer and have lunch in a few of the smaller establishments.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 28, 2011)

Great shots, MJ, and it does look like you had some fun with them. I'd like to see more images taken and 'shopped like this. A little judicious cropping and I think you could have greeting card or postcard material at least. Also love Dexter even if he's not a fan of the camera.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 28, 2011)

MJ Preston said:


> Bloggs - I live not far from Niagara on the Lake. It is one of the sweeter spots in Southern Ontario. I try to get down there in the summer and have lunch in a few of the smaller establishments.



My brother lives in Mississagua and at the grand old age of 68 is still racing his Lotus 7...

A colour photo I took from the balcony of the Royal Festival Hall and which I "Desaturated" to B&W and then hightened the contrast of:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/bwbike.jpg/


----------



## MJ Preston (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice Bloggs. Love the shadows. I was in Mississauga yesterday picking up parts for my 29 year old son's remote control race car. They never grow up.

We got some snow last night and I went out today and took about 100 shots. Unfortunately, my shutter exposure was set for a night shoot so only three turned out after I realized my goof.






and in BW






and a shot of barb wire[those dots are actually snowflakes]


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 28, 2011)

We've all done similar - No film in the camera, opened the back before rewinding, set the wrong ASA. I took some pictures at an air display and had the ASA set so high that all the propellors were stationary...


----------



## vangoghsear (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice shots MJ.  I too like the heightened color of the rusty car.


----------



## MJ Preston (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I cracked off some more pics and thought I would share.

Here is some time lapse photography: Dexter in 30 seconds or less.






Replica Ship that sits in the harbour of Lake. A few years ago someone set it on fire.





Two minute exposure at night. The obscured brush in the front was created by doing a short pass with a flashlight for a few seconds





Goliath: My Son Corey standing in front of a steamship for scale. He stands 6' 2" by the way.





A different view


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad to see that it's not the Edmund Fitzgerald....

Love the focus on the chain.


----------



## archeene (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel like ugly objects make for the most artistic photos. And beautiful things make the best paintings. Maybe thats just me..


----------



## MJ Preston (Jan 20, 2012)

archeene said:


> I feel like ugly objects make for the most artistic photos. And beautiful things make the best paintings. Maybe thats just me..



Are you saying that my dog is ugly?


----------



## MJ Preston (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are couple more shots. This is the HMCS Haida. Canada's most decorated destroyer.






I call this one Coke vs Pepsi





Barn at Dusk





Here's another that sits on an apple orchard. I love these old structures.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 21, 2012)

MJ Preston said:


> Here are couple more shots. This is the HMCS Haida. Canada's most decorated destroyer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## archeene (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha, I was more refering to the rusted chains and dilapidated buildings.


----------

